# Obscure precious metal takes center stage for platinum giants



## cosmetal (Sep 6, 2021)

https://www.mining.com/web/obscure-precious-metal-takes-center-stage-for-platinum-giants/?utm_source=Daily_Digest&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=MNG-DIGESTS&utm_content=obscure-precious-metal-takes-center-stage-for-platinum-giants

Peace and health,
James


----------

